# How much Flourish Iron?



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a 37 gallon heavily planted tank. I currently run 3.5 wpg power compact, eco complete substrate, 30ppm+ Co2, dosing dry fertilizers (nitrates 10ppm, K 20+ ppm, mg 5ppm via mag sulf. total per week) and Seachem Flourish (8ml 3x a week), Seachem Iron (3ml 5x a week). However my plants could look a bit better. Am I adding enough Iron via the Flourish and Flourish Iron (or am I adding too much). My plants could be greener, and the leaves on my red ludwigia (repens) are coming in a light/khacki greenish (almost yellowy) color with light pink undersides and they are coming in a little weird looking (weirdly shaped). 
Not like the nice smaller, rounder dark Green and red leaves that the plant came with and still has on the bottom (its only the new growth thats problematic). My anubias (nana and petit ) could look better and greener and my java fern stopped growing except for smallish leaves they were half clear. However my Wisteria,bacopa, star grass (diandra) and glosso look pretty good. I am suspecting a Calcium deficiency or iron deficiency (I just order some CaCL2). Any Ideas?


----------

